# on banding together



## a_decent_criminal (Jul 15, 2017)

I told someone once I thought the most useful prep was allies.

I'm not really even "prepping". I believe more in building complex, resilient systems systems that have low external inputs. My foreseen scenario is long-term economic decline, less government (no money for it), and possible losses of law and order. To me, the future is gritty.

But I believe in creating systems of mutually reinforcing people. A tight, complicated network of people is really what I'm aiming to build.

Is anyone thinking along these lines? I just think the bunker mentality is no way to live.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Absolutely!
Networking (within reason) is much more important and effective than OPSEC.

there is this huge "grey man" movement in the prepper community which IMO is entirely misguided.
(There is a guy named Selco who survived the siege of Sarajevo, but he is transferring what worked for that to here and now.. but keeping a low profile to not attract snipers is not the be all/end all.. but he coined the grey man concept)

No matter how well prepped you are if its just you and the wife you will not make it.
You MUST have a group of able bodied adults.

Preferably have enough folks that you can have one competent and wake adult 24/7 when everyone else sleep.
Otherwise its just way too easy to "relieve" someone of their preps (and perhaps life).


----------



## a_decent_criminal (Jul 15, 2017)

Hey everybody. I got this idea that maybe I could play matchmaker for people trying to team up. I've got a couple people from another site.

PM me an email I can reach you at and I'll send a preliminary questionaire I came up with.


----------



## grizzinak (Dec 23, 2017)

I watched something on netflix the other night, I think it was called "Defiance". Its a *true story* about Jews fleeing the Germans during WWII, surviving in the woods and in what grew to be a large group of over 100 people.


----------



## va22315 (Mar 29, 2012)

This is definitely along the lines of what I'm thinking - planning to get some land in the next 1-2 years, about 1.5 hour drive from home, ideally a couple of additional families/groups at least nearby, will be weekend/vacation home primarily but serve as BOL if needed. No real idea how to identify a group tho (well, I have ideas, I'm just not sure they're good ones). Gotta clear out some debt first, been making good headway on that for last year tho!


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

We'll take in any massage therapist that needs a BOL. We already have a nurse and doctor.


----------

